# Connecting an Ipod to speakers



## Fizban140 (Oct 26, 2007)

I got a 3.5mm to 3.5 cord from best buy for about $4, I used it to connect my MP3 player to my speakers and the sound was horrible. I tried just my headphones and it sounded fine so logic tells me the cable is causing the sound to be bad. If I want good quality(as good as my PC would play it) what do I need to do?


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

put ipod volume at 1/4 and speakers no higher than 1/2. Otherwise you get into line in/out clipping.

I used a stereo 3.5mm to dual RCA adapter, and have 2 passive (normally left side) computer speakers connected to that. Works absolutely fine at all volumes, because the speakers are 8 ohms per channel (same as headphones typically).


----------

